# USA TRAIN SHELL



## zinger1970 (Dec 10, 2012)

does anyone know where i can find a new shell for a usa train GP7 ?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

No idea, but I have to ask what is wrong with the old one. USA trains may sell you one.


----------



## zinger1970 (Dec 10, 2012)

it got dropped!!!!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Maybe you can fix it?


----------



## zinger1970 (Dec 10, 2012)

to many little pieces


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

One at a time


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Wasn't that the Johnny Cash song?


----------



## CRH (Nov 11, 2015)

USA Trains usually has shells in stock for $100. Call them at 781-322-6084 and ask for Mike in the parts department as he's the best!


----------



## zinger1970 (Dec 10, 2012)

thanks for the info CRH!


----------

